
Show HN: Datoji – remote JSON storage server. CRUD and Search JSON data - daviducolo
https://github.com/davidesantangelo/datoji
======
t212
What’re the use cases of something like this?

~~~
daviducolo
ideal for small projects, prototypes or hackathons, where you don't have to
spin up your own data store.

~~~
miraculixx
Well instead you spin up a versatile stack of a gazillion tools, including
Postgres. How is that better than say spin up couchdb, mongodb or somerthing
like that?

~~~
daviducolo
yes but they don't have the REST API to manage them the important thing is not
the db in this project, but the RESTful experience.

